# Shaving boer goats Question



## RPC (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok so the sole reason we have our boer goats is for my nieces to show them in the county fair. Last year we did nothing to our doelings and we shaved everything from the knees up on the wethers. Well this year I had to miss the grooming workshop because of work. My sister took the kids but I don't think she paid any attention. I keep asking her questions and she just doesn't remember anything. Mind you she is 21 not a young kid. I am not to happy. Plus I told her to take pictures and she FORGOT. Ok so on with my question. How do you shave your does and wethers for the fair. I have done 3 does so far and I have shaved them all differently. So do you still shave the wethers from the knees up and then bob the tail? I also have a red doeling that has still not shed her winter "wool" how in the world am I going to clip her besides clipping her bald? Thank you to those who reply.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 27, 2011)

Please keep in mind that my knowledge is VERY slim.  But I have seen all kinds in the places I've been.  Does and wethers shaved like you described, shaved weird ways, light trim all over and not shaved at all.  I think sometimes that decision is made on the positives and negatives of the goat, i.e. playing up good atributes and playing down bad.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 27, 2011)

I would have clipped any does I was going to show as soon as it got warm enough, and then given them plenty of time to grow back out (if needed) and then evened them out a week before fair.  I brush them out and look them over daily for any long spots or shaggy stuff I missed.  

I'm not sure how much time you have left, maybe you could use a really long guard (3/4" or 1/2") to even them out.   You want to get the belly hair shorter (so they look "smooth") and trim any long hair on the legs.  Cut out the top of the hoof (straight across).  

You want to trim the tail, but not to the extreme of a wether....It's hard to explain, I'll see if I can find some links.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2111863/how_to_trim_your_boer_goat_for_the_pg2.html?cat=53

http://www.ehow.com/video_4437485_wash-clip-boer-show-goats.html

This pic is a good example, IMHO....see how they've trimmed around her belly so it's not shaggy, and gotten the long hair off the chest.  Notice how well you can see the line of the top of the hoof, too.

http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/IMG_7601_ed_ed_tr.jpg


----------



## RPC (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you for your help. The first doe I did is a yearling doe with a kid still on her. (it's Faiths doe from last year Kim) I think I shaved her way to short. I hope her hair will grow in some before the end of next month. Since she is still lactating she looks almost like a dairy doe. I am not so happy. The other yearling doe had really nice shorter hair so I just shaved her belly, tail, and chest. Then fixed the hair on her hooves. The 3rd doe I did is a January doe and she had really long hair so I shaved her with a 1/2 inch guard and she looks ok but she still has more coat to shed. I felt like it stayed cold at night longer this year or else I would have shaved all the does bald a month ago so their hair would grow back nicely. Maybe they would have been fine a month ago but o well.


----------

